
Show HN: Send notes via video ads. Today, ads are targeted to US swing-states - nialljones
https://www.adanybody.com/
======
EJTH
Why not just send the money straight to the Clinton Campaign Office?

1USD for 10 second ad displayed once is pretty expensive to be honest.

